# Building mfsBSD



## balanga (Aug 4, 2019)

I tried building mfsBSD according to the section

*3.2. Building an mfsBSD Image*

in https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/remote-install/preparation.html of The Handbook and failed miserably. Has anyone else tried and succeeded? Maybe it only works with FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE which is in the example.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

What do you want from mfsBSD? If I know alternative methods I will tell you. Or you just want to try mfsBSD?


----------



## balanga (Aug 4, 2019)

I want to add a couple of options, namely NFSCL and NFS_ROOT, to mfsBSD. At the moment mfsBSD is the only way I can boot FreeBSD via PXELINUX, using the iso.


----------

